# Cabelas New Catalog



## Jim (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone lucky enough to get a limited edition super heavy hard bound catalog or was I one of the few privileged? :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow you must buy alot of stuff from there. I just spent 22,000 bucks and all I got was the flimsey paperback.


----------



## Jim (Feb 9, 2007)

BRYCE said:


> Wow you must buy alot of stuff from there. I just spent 22,000 bucks and all I got was the flimsey paperback.




All I purchased from them last year (that I remember.....honestly) was 1 fishfinder, and even with that I had issues because they sent me the wrong Transducer.


----------

